# 3D Rubik's Cube generated in After Effects



## mcciff2112 (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t552ck70HuI









a little thing that ive been working on and plan to improve. im going to add rotations to the faces and try to have it solve itself in the future. this is all ive got so far.

this was done all in after effects, no 3d software used. the only outside source was for the picture of the logo.

its not perfect so let me know what you think  Thanks!

NOTE: the project file is very unorganized. ive redone the layout of the file but i wont be posting it because it doesnt have ann animation yet


----------



## Slamatic (Feb 21, 2009)

nice, i like it.


----------



## tim (Feb 21, 2009)

You should really close the gaps between the faces .


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 21, 2009)

tim said:


> You should really close the gaps between the faces .



i know. they were solid in the composition when i was making it. i guess they got messed up when i exported it.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 21, 2009)

Could you post the project file?


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 21, 2009)

this is really cool.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 22, 2009)

@ post #4, forgot to quote:
Yeah, the only time I saw a gap was the red in between the white and blue faces.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 22, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> Could you post the project file?



i can give you it, but i need to make some revisions first. the way i have it set up right now it would be impossible to make it turn because my faces are solid squares. ill put the file in my first post but for right now its really unorganized and really undeveloped.

btw, i have AE CS3. i think AE can convert the file to fit with other generations of the software so i dont think it matters if you dont have the same version as me but im not sure

EDIT: the project file is in the first post.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 22, 2009)

zip the file first ...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 22, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> zip the file first ...



oh haha my bad. thanks


----------

